# brompton new luggage 2016



## chris folder (9 Jan 2016)

Hi I see brompton have changed all there luggage for 2016 all new material and design the mini o bags are £115 now the c bag is all black in colour the gray flap is gone


----------



## chris folder (9 Jan 2016)

Hi they have removed the reflective brompton logo on there luggage its now a brompton logo in white stitching. The reflective logo shows up well in the dark if cars coming to you was a good feature. New c bag looks better


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jan 2016)

Oh. The reflective was a good thing, so getting shot is a retrograde step IMHO.
Can't have too many reflectives on a bike.
Having toured with a T-Bag, I can't say I feel the need for any other bag. It just works.


----------



## chris folder (10 Jan 2016)

HiBrompton have done luggage to match all there bike colours as well for 2016 a lot of new bags to be released the brown bags for the raw lacquar bike look smart. Cant see the reflective logo on any of them all embroidered brompton logos I don't no why they changed logo I liked it


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jan 2016)

I'd have been after a black bag to match my black M6R anyhow. Nice to see the brand moving forward though.


----------



## cheys03 (10 Jan 2016)

Has anyone got a link please?


----------



## chris folder (10 Jan 2016)

HiI'm not sure how to post link on here? pedals cycle centre have the new mini o and c bags they mite have more if you check stock . the full range are on instragram with the new t bag when rolled down has a flouoresent strap that wraps around bag. There's new bags to go with all brompton bike colours even a berry crush bag


----------



## cheys03 (10 Jan 2016)

To add a link just paste the url in to the message.

I found the following based on the above
http://hamburg.brompton.de/products/brompton-c-bag-berry-crush
http://hamburg.brompton.de/products/brompton-c-bag-lagoon-blue
http://www.pedalscyclecentre.co.uk/m9b3s76p6996/Brompton-C-Bag-Black-c-w-cover-and-Frame-2016

Looks like the C bag rear pockets are now deeper and a little wider, which is welcome.
Could not find anything on Instagram or for the new T bag. If anyone has links I'd be interested to see. Thanks


----------



## chris folder (10 Jan 2016)

Hi there's a lot of bags on pedals cycle centre theres new shoulder bags & game bags from brompton ect if u select s bag in search then brompton only in bottom search box you get long page of bags I viewed lots on different ones on some Facebook they will take a while to get to brompton dealers they look like there on show at brompton stands at bike shows on Facebook


----------



## chris folder (13 Jan 2016)

Hi the new brompton luggage is now on the brompton bike build page I like the new roll top bag


----------



## cheys03 (13 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up Chris


----------



## bikegang (18 Jan 2016)

We like to DIY our own bag, or basket ...


----------



## cheys03 (18 Jan 2016)

bikegang, I particularly like the red plastic/composite mount. Are these available to purchase or are they prototypes/for your own use?


----------



## bikegang (18 Jan 2016)

cheys03 said:


> bikegang, I particularly like the red plastic/composite mount. Are these available to purchase or are they prototypes/for your own use?



That was 3D printed prototype, too expensive to produce (over $30) and not strong enough, we will have aluminium pressed version soon.


----------



## Yellow Fang (18 Jan 2016)

Which bags fit on the S-bars?


----------

